
Load Google Fonts Faster in WordPress - pplonski86
https://coffeencoding.com/load-google-fonts-5x-faster-in-wordpress/
======
eight_ender
This starts out well outlining the problem then ends abruptly with "use this
magical third party service to make your problems disappear" with no insight
into how it's solving the problem.

~~~
geekybiz
It isn't providing another third-party service - just wrapping some JS around
Google fonts d/l. If this is something you don't prefer, self-hosting font
files with font-display property is the only way out.

Also, this isn't as performant as correctly self-hosting font files (because
of separate DNS lookup to google font domain involved).

------
adrianN
Or you could just use standard fonts and save the bandwidth. sans-serif never
hurt anybody.

~~~
lifthrasiir
Unfortunately in some languages default fonts are simply horrible.

~~~
darekkay
That's why many define a "default font stack" \- basically a default for each
device:

    
    
      font-family: -apple-system, BlinkMacSystemFont, "Segoe UI", Roboto, Oxygen, Ubuntu, Cantarell, "Open Sans", "Helvetica Neue", sans-serif;

~~~
sanxiyn
On your list, Ubuntu font does not cover Hangul (>50 million people) at all
for example. You are blessed to write in writing systems with good default
fonts.

~~~
darekkay
Not all of the 50 million people use Linux, so they should be covered with the
previous fonts. But i'm curious - if some character cannot be displayed, will
the browser try the next (or fallback) one automatically? I've been using this
list for quite some time, but maybe it's time to revise it.

------
nautical
The suggested solution is to use
[https://googlefonts.3perf.com/](https://googlefonts.3perf.com/)

------
sudhirj
Looks like the suggested solution is to use
[https://googlefonts.3perf.com/](https://googlefonts.3perf.com/) \- which
seems to rewrite the link tag to a script that does some DNS prefetching and
forces FOUT to get a faster load time. Seems like too much of a stopgap.

If you really want to fully control the font experience, download the font
package and CSS from [https://google-webfonts-
helper.herokuapp.com/](https://google-webfonts-helper.herokuapp.com/) and host
them yourself, on the same CDN as your JS and CSS. That way they'll load in
parallel with your site's other assets and you have full control over all
cache control headers as well.

~~~
LoSboccacc
> they'll load in parallel with your site's

you still have to wait until the css declaration is fetched and parsed, so
don't forget a Link: prefetch header on the response (or http push, but a
prefetch in the http response header is easier to implement)

------
nkristoffersen
For my projects we end up embedding the fonts with base64. Much more
manageable [https://amio.github.io/embedded-google-
fonts/](https://amio.github.io/embedded-google-fonts/)

------
kulwantnagi
Can you help me to disable the Google fonts in W3TotalCache plugin?

